# Guy falling out of a tree



## Darin (Mar 13, 2006)

Some may have seen this one before.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 13, 2006)

Ouch thats why I like it on the ground..


----------



## treespluscalif (Mar 14, 2006)

*Guy falling*

....he seems to be missing something.... like a belt... was he even going to strap himself in? Darwin at work once again.

Even if I go up 5-10 feet, I tie in just for that reason. I'd be the first to fall the day I didn't.


----------



## clearance (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Trees+ welcome, I always hear about spurless types using ladders.....hey at least this guy was trying to do something, would have been better of sitting on his ass watching tv, but at least he tried.


----------



## clearance (Mar 14, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Looks like that guy has the potential I.Q. to become a spike climber.
> 
> If he hits his head again that is!


Was going to say something funny and put you in your place but you might run snivelling to the man, you sure can give it but you can't take it, wahhh.


----------



## tawilson (Mar 14, 2006)

So let me make sure I have this right. If you are cutting a limb off a tree, you sit on the side towards the tree?


----------



## begleytree (Mar 14, 2006)

This guy is dressed in typical lawn mower/ landscaping guy garb. Green shirt, kahki shorts with boots and 3 pagers, 4 cell phones, walkman and a leatherman on his side.
I bet the homeowner is the one taking the pic.
-Ralph


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks like those pagers and cell phones might need to be surgically removed, after he lands


----------



## skwerl (Mar 14, 2006)

It's an old photoshop. Most falls off of ladders are because the ladder slips, in this picture the ladder is still perched precariously against the tree. The guy is standing on the ground but it's photochopped away. And look at the saw.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Mar 14, 2006)

That is NOT an altered picture! Google something like "ladder/tree accident wisconsin" and you'll find the information. 

The photographer got an award for the series of pics. The "Best of..." award was at least from Wisconsin and may have been a national award. Here is the whole series.


----------



## Darin (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow, skwerl have to agree with Tom on this one. Tom, Guess this makes AS history with that comment.


----------



## fattyphatcakes (Mar 14, 2006)

ouch!


----------



## moss (Mar 14, 2006)

Interesting to deconstruct how this guy went down besides the fact that he was doing something stupid.

1. In the first photo check out the still attached but hanging (or dropping) large chunk of limb. There is a drop zone problem. The ladder is in the drop zone.

2. In the second photo, the guy has liftoff. But how? The bottom end of the limb hit the ground, the top of it tipped towards the ladder. It hit the left underside of the ladder around halfway up causing it to rotate on the axis of the right leg (amazing that the right foot of the ladder stayed planted and the top right of the ladder rail stayed on the limb) flipping the guy to his right and down.

3. In this photo the eagle has landed. Where's the ladder? It's still bouncing around against the trunk after he "kicked off".

4. Last photo, there's the ladder! Finally bounced back off the trunk and came down. Would you call that a sheepish smile? Or just "I'm glad to be standing up, could you get me my back-up shorts?"

If the log hit the ladder square, a few inches to the left I think he would've gone straight back with the ladder and possibly the log on top of him. someone will have to do a reenactment to see what the different trajectories of the climber would be with the log hitting the ladder at different points 

Amazing photos, the claims adjusters must've had a field day with these. Thanks for posting the originals Tom.
-moss


----------



## treespluscalif (Mar 14, 2006)

*ladder climbers*

Hey,
That brings up some more questions from this new kid to the forum:

How many around this electron-campfire actually ladder climb to get started on removals or high trims. We actually do ladder up to 35'-40' then tie-in and proceed from there. Never had any problems. We don't do that many large removals - just large trims - so that's why no spur climbing. (guess we could start the no-spur climb thread here...)

..just always learning...


----------



## reachtreeservi (Mar 14, 2006)

*Good Eyes , moss*

Way to go Moss, you should be a detective. I bet your favorite show is CSS. Very commendable attention to detail !


----------



## clearance (Mar 14, 2006)

treespluscalif said:


> Hey,
> That brings up some more questions from this new kid to the forum:
> 
> How many around this electron-campfire actually ladder climb to get started on removals or high trims. We actually do ladder up to 35'-40' then tie-in and proceed from there. Never had any problems. We don't do that many large removals - just large trims - so that's why no spur climbing. (guess we could start the no-spur climb thread here...)
> ...


35'-40' up on a ladder, I have been about 25' max on a ladder, working construction with the ladder firmly planted and the top against a building, which is solid and straight. The ladders in tree work are against something that can move, cylindrical if the trunk and could break if against a branch. No thanks, and why can't you just spurless up the tree, if it is so much faster than spurs, which I have heard here more than once?. Notice I am being polite, not advocating the use of spurs, just asking for some honesty.


----------



## woodchux (Mar 14, 2006)

We sometime use a ladder for access.
Even when spiking. 
I guess its just being lazy
but some times its easier.
I never cut from a ladder....
Almost never....


----------



## jp hallman (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks to me like a "tree-sitter" gone bad.


----------



## wradman (Mar 15, 2006)

*fall*

i bet the saw survived better than he did ,
you should always have a few beer first so when you hit the ground your not all tensed up.


----------



## treespluscalif (Mar 15, 2006)

*ladder climbers*

Clearence,

I guess we're just a bit lazy with our ladders - never cut with ladder as "base" always with flipline tight. Only had one close call in last couple of years when limb twisted when line loaded (must be the line twisted) and struck ladder - didn't dislodge ladder or climber. And I admit we use our 16' much more often than the 32 or 40.


----------



## tawilson (Mar 30, 2006)

I was looking at the pictures again, and commenced to wondering if there is a way to cut a limb like that so it lands flat instead of spearing into the ground. Perhaps make a deep cut from underneath to start? I'm sure the professionals do it all the time so as to not mess up lawns and such, I just never thought about it before.


----------



## Asa (Mar 30, 2006)

tawilson said:


> I was looking at the pictures again, and commenced to wondering if there is a way to cut a limb like that so it lands flat instead of spearing into the ground. Perhaps make a deep cut from underneath to start? I'm sure the professionals do it all the time so as to not mess up lawns and such, I just never thought about it before.



Thats standard to make an undercut, and then finish off with a cut from above outboard from the stem, to make the limb fall straight. Works better if foliage removed and/or not too high fall, otherwhise the limb starts tipping in the fall.


----------



## Bermie (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Asa, Fi here
Gee, now I wonder where you got that information!!
She's right though, undercut with outboard top cut will allow a stripped chunk to fall flat. Lots of leaves and branches would hold up the tip and it would fall butt first.


----------



## pigwot (Mar 30, 2006)

Back when I started all we had available was the typical three strand twisted manila 1/2" climbing rope. We would set the rope using a throwing line, tie off to the climbing snap and have a groundsperson belay the free end and they would do a foot lock in case we slipped (as if that would have helped much) as we headed up the tree. Only after attaining the point we'd work out of did we actually "tie-in". On occasion we would use a 30' ladder to get well into the tree, just trailing the rope behind. Times have changed a lot.


----------



## trevmcrev (Mar 31, 2006)

tawilson said:


> I was looking at the pictures again, and commenced to wondering if there is a way to cut a limb like that so it lands flat instead of spearing into the ground. Perhaps make a deep cut from underneath to start? I'm sure the professionals do it all the time so as to not mess up lawns and such, I just never thought about it before.



If you want a long horizontal branch to fall down flat:
Make and undercut approx 1/4 of diameter, careful not to pinchyour saw,
Make "wing" cuts on each side, again about 1/4 dia, just like an undercut,
Then make your release cut on the top, about an inch or two BACK from your undercut not infront as it may want to take the saw & you with it!!

This makes even pine & cypress release cleanly, without hanging on.
Done well it can even launch the branch away from the tree.
Great when bombing down large branches close to a fence or similar obstacle.
Give it a try!!

Trev


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 31, 2006)

I normally use a 12 ft. straight ladder for access into a tree. I will cut from a ladder if I am tied in with my climbing line. I often like to tie the ladder to the branch as well. The hardest part of most climbs is the first 10 ft. off the ground.


----------



## tawilson (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks all. I always do an undercut to prevent bark tear, I just never thought of using different techniques to affect how the limb falls.


----------



## Asa (Apr 2, 2006)

Bermie said:


> Hi Asa, Fi here
> Gee, now I wonder where you got that information!!
> She's right though, undercut with outboard top cut will allow a stripped chunk to fall flat. Lots of leaves and branches would hold up the tip and it would fall butt first.




Hi Fi!

Its amazing what education can do right hehe, now I got plenty of time on my hands to think about it!


----------



## Bermie (Apr 3, 2006)

Talking about using cuts to direct the fall, I'm putting all that education into practice now Asa!
I'm in the middle of a takedown, multiple branched casuarina,high on a bank right on the edge of a construction site, new pool, new house below. Today we had to rig a big overhanging branch, about 6m long, used the old directional sink cut free fall butt hitched for the tip. Turned the branch away from the site then it caught neatly on the butt hitch and smooth to the ground. 
Then the rain came and we went home, got to finish tomorrow.
Oh yeah, there's a golf course on the other side, right by the #10 tee, I almost got beaned while up in the tree, how bad is that! They didn't tell us about golf balls in trees in school, @(*% maybe it's the golfers revenge on the arbs all the way from England!!


----------

